# Where do I find the Apple Hardware Test error codes?



## lightwave (Aug 31, 2006)

Apple Tech Support told me the Apple Hardware Test error codes are somewhere in KnowledgeBase but I can't find them after much searching. My 15" aluminum PowerBook is giving consistent error code:

2STF/4/3/:ATA-100ata-6-Master

Is this a bad drive or the drive controller on the logic board? The computer had grave problems for a while but now is somehow again working perfectly.  I need to know whether to replace the drive, replace the motherboard, or let it ride.

Why would Apple tell me the error codes are online if they are not?

Thanks,

LD


----------



## c_martin690615 (Oct 13, 2006)

i am also looking for the error codes, and didn't see them in knowledge base, i have a 
AHT logic board error on fireware "fire/3/10014"  and can't find it at Apple or thru Google.


----------



## bobw (Oct 13, 2006)

2STF/4/3/:ATA-100ata-6-Master means the hard drive is bad or going bad.

Apple Hardware Error Codes are only available to Apple Certified techs and repair centers. They are not on Apple's support site.


----------



## c_martin690615 (Oct 17, 2006)

thanks


----------

